# Is an RF to Sony E mount adapter possible?



## Mark M (Jul 31, 2020)

TL;DR: Will there be an RF to Sony E mount adaptor?

I've always shot stills with Canon cameras (From my FTb to current 7D) and for the last 25 years video with Sony Cameras. I have ordered an R5 body. I have a Sony FS5, and use my EF-S 17-55, EF-S10-22, and 100mm EF f2.8L glass on that with a Metabones adaptor.
I am wondering which lenses to get for the R5... it's an opportunity to upgrade my glass to L series. But if I get the RF lenses, would I ever be able to use them with my Sony E mount video camera? Or should I get EF lenses for the R5, suffer the inconvenience of using the adaptor, but enjoy the versatility?
Or do I hope for an Cinema EOS camera with RF mount and switch completely from Sony to Canon?!
Help! I am stuck in my decision making!


----------



## padam (Jul 31, 2020)

No, the RF lenses are wider in diameter with a different communication interface, can't adapt them to anything else. Once you get RF lenses, you are committed to RF-mount stills or video cameras.
Same is true for the E-mount as well, once you invest in those you are committed to E-mount cameras. Yes, they are adaptable to Nikon Z mount cameras, but there is not that much point in it instead of getting Z mount lenses and get locked into that system instead.

Canon EF is still be the best for adaptability, they work with almost anything.

Maybe if third-parties step in, they might offer a mount conversion option for their lenses, but I wouldn't rely on that. If the lens has no electronics, it can probably be converted to any mount (if possible they usually have them converted to EF-mount once again, as they become easily adaptable to anything once again)


----------



## Mark M (Jul 31, 2020)

@padam Thanks very much. That's really useful info. EF it is then!


----------



## padam (Jul 31, 2020)

And of course, if you use a CPL or variable ND filter you can get it with that EF-RF adapter, it is not that cheap and may not be perfect for everyone (may not be strong enough for long exposures compared to video), but way less hassle than step-up rings and whatnot.


----------

